# Ford Focus engine clean up



## BolgOfTheNorth

Hi guys. Here's a little clean up I did on my brothers not very well looked after Ford Focus.

To clean it up I used various dilutions Bilt Hamber Surfex HD, I used 1:10 first which did a decent job but I found 1:5 was best as it required a bit less physical effort on the really stubborn baked on grime. Surfex worked tremendously well for this job, my only criticism is that you have rinse it of fairly quickly (particulary on the rubber hoses) as it will leave a white stain if it begins to dry, however this is easily removed by just reapplying and agitating.

I went over the painted areas with Wolf's "The Quickie" which is a great quick detailer, don't think they make it any more though unfortunately.

To dress the plastics and rubbers I used 3M Tyre Restorer which seemed to work quite well.






















































































Thanks for looking.

- Dan


----------



## DarrylB

Good transformation!


----------



## RobertUtley

How long did that take  amazing results!


----------



## Mk3Brick

good job, looks a squillion times better. here have virtual beer.


----------



## Chris0707

What a difference, nice one :thumb:


----------



## suspal

total transformation :thumb:


----------



## McClane

Looks nice mate, good job! Did you use much water to rinse? How did you find the plug wells on the top of the Sigma lump? That's the danger point for these to my mind (guessing its the 1.6 petrol).


----------



## johnnyguitar

Good job and as above on the rinsing method.


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

DarrylB said:


> Good transformation!


Thanks mate.



RobertUtley said:


> How long did that take  amazing results!


Thanks buddy. Not that long really, must have been about 40 minutes. Thought it would have taken longer as it's quite a fiddly engine.



Mk3Brick said:


> good job, looks a squillion times better. here have virtual beer.


Cheers mate. Glug, glug, glug, ahhhhhh. xD



Chris0707 said:


> What a difference, nice one :thumb:


Thanks mate, yeah I love cleaning engines that have never seen any attention.



suspal said:


> total transformation :thumb:


Cheers buddy.



-PJB- said:


> Looks nice mate, good job! Did you use much water to rinse? How did you find the plug wells on the top of the Sigma lump? That's the danger point for these to my mind (guessing its the 1.6 petrol).


Yeah spot on mate, I was very cautious around that area. I used the fine mist setting on my spray gun so the amount of water used was hardly anything but I also had an air compressor blower at the ready to immediately blow out any water.



johnnyguitar said:


> Good job and as above on the rinsing method.


Thanks mate. Just used one of those multi-setting spray guns, used fine mist setting around the top of the engine then blasted any water out the plug wells with an air compressor and used the shower setting everywhere else.


----------



## jlw41

Great turn around mate :thumb:


----------



## slim_boy_fat

Good job!! Hope Bro was suitably appreciative.......


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

jlw41 said:


> Great turn around mate :thumb:


Thanks mate.



slim_boy_fat said:


> Good job!! Hope Bro was suitably appreciative.......


Cheers Slim, I think he was quite impressed, I never really know with him as he doesn't have an eye for this kind of thing and has no interest in keeping his car looking good which disgusts me but at least it means I have a challenging project every so often.


----------



## bazz

wow what a diffrence.
hope he was pleaed and looks after it now


----------



## BolgOfTheNorth

bazz said:


> wow what a diffrence.
> hope he was pleaed and looks after it now


Thanks Bazz.


----------



## Kingshaun2k

Great job! I'll need to do mine one day soon. Its already fairly clean but no harm in keeping ontop of it.


----------



## Natalie

Great work, fancying doing mine?


----------



## VenomUK

Nice turn around mate


----------



## Dift

It's rediculous the difference, almost un real!!! It remind me of these kind of adverts:










I've got a diesel 307 with galactic mile that I need to do for a laugh... If it turns out half as good as yours I'd be chuffed!


----------



## TopSport+

perfect job, like a new


----------



## franjbOL

good job!!


----------



## Pugboi

Looking good mate :thumb:


----------



## Split-Lee

Seriously good work, makes we want to do under my sisters Lupo's bonnet.

~Lee


----------



## cobra

nice work their mate


----------



## Megs Lad

Very good transformation lol make sure he keeps in top of keeping it that way lol


----------



## archiebald

Top job that man


----------



## Nicholas

Have to say its one job i love doing and those pictures are brilliant reason why, such a turn around real good job


----------



## PeanuckleJive

Followed the general idea of what you did here to see how mine would come up, and totally forgot to post!

Here it was a week after being done and still looking good :thumb:










Amazing what a bit of CG orange degreaser in a spray bottle and a brush can do!


----------



## RCL

Good job it looks great, I plan on doing my bay and my trunk jambs within the next week or two.


----------



## 524jus

Nice work


----------



## TonyJones

Looking good! Giving me a bit of enthusiasm to do mine now


----------



## pharmed

Very nice turn around. Hope to do mine soon!


----------



## cobra

great job, mine needs sorting will have to brave it!


----------



## sevenfourate

Stunning effort.

Everyone loves a sparkly engine bay.

And you've certainly got one !


----------



## Ongoing

Top job


----------



## Kev_mk3

great work really need to do mine


----------



## Kash-Jnr

What a turn around.


----------

